

The five most common excuses for not upgrading Windows XP - Varcht
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/the-five-most-common-excuses-for-not-upgrading-windows-xp-30116403.html

======
Varcht
I'm been running the same XP install since 1/11/2004 as my primary machine. It
has run on several mother board/cpus and been cloned across HD's numerous
times too. It's going to be very difficult to give it up. I have a Vista and a
Win8 boxes hooked up to the kvm here at the desk but the XP box is like an old
friend.

~~~
anonymouse123
It's such an epic security risk, I can't understand why you'd want to risk
using XP?

~~~
Varcht
Its firewalled and scanned regularly, browse with Chrome, careful with emails
and downloads, so far so good? I don't do anything anything critical on it
anyways. It will be retired soon though.

